

Mozy discontinues unlimited backup plan - big price increases for some users - yarone

I've been a MozyHome subscriber since May 2007.  I use Mozy to store all of my home photos and videos - a total of 409 GB.<p>Today I received the following e-mail from Mozy, announcing that they have discontinued the "unlimited" plan ($4.95 for unlimited storage) that I am on and that I need to choose a new plan.<p>"Thanks for being a valued Mozy subscriber. For the first time since 2006, we’re adjusting the price of our MozyHome service and wanted to give you a heads up. As part of this change, we’re replacing our MozyHome Unlimited backup plan and introducing the following tiered storage plans:<p>50 GB for $5.99 per month (includes backup for 1 computer)
125 GB for $9.99 per month (includes backup for up to 3 computers)<p>You may add additional computers (up to 5 in total) or 20 GB increments of storage to either of the plans, each for a monthly cost of $2.00.<p>While this policy takes effect for new MozyHome customers starting today, your MozyHome Unlimited subscription is still valid for the duration of your current monthly term. In order to ensure uninterrupted service, you'll need to select a new renewal plan.<p>As the leader in online backup, we’re committed to continually providing the highest levels of service and protection that you’ve come to expect from us as well as delivering those innovations you’ve been asking for. For more information on the factors that led to this change, please read my note or visit our FAQ.<p>Be safe,
Harel Kodesh
President"<p>It looks like I would have to pay $9.99 (gets me 125GB) plus $30 (gets me 300GB) for a total of $39.99 per month.  Is this a good deal?  Should I switch to another "cloud" backup solution?  Thoughts?
======
andrewjshults
Link to the Mozy announcement: <http://mozy.com/home/newplans>

For me the new pricing means that they are a no go (although I do appreciate
that my current 2 year subscription will continue on). I'm currently at about
500GB of stuff that I actually want backed up into the cloud (mostly photos
from DSLRs) and several more TB of stuff that be good to backup but I could
live without. With their new pricing scheme, I personally feel like I'd be
better off upgrading my dropbox account and putting more stuff in there +
buying more hard drives (and keeping them in multiple locations) for my
photos. Moving to another cloud backup provider would be an exercise in a lot
of uploading time to get 500GB up over a home connection.

~~~
yarone
I reached out to Dropbox customer service to see what they'd charge me for
500GB. I'll let you know what I hear.

~~~
yarone
The only thing Dropbox offered me was their team product: $795 for the year,
350GB. Additional 100GB packs, $200. So it would cost me $895 for the year, or
$75 per month.

------
joanou
AltDrive has secure versioned unlimited backup for $44.50/yr.
(<http://blog.altdrive.com/welcome-mozy-users>) Free two month trial. Giver
her a try. (<http://altdrive.com>)

------
privacyguru
I'd check out (www.carbonite.com) -- $54.95 Per Computer per year for
unlimited backup.

------
DrJosiah
Crashplan: backup among all of your machines for free (even multi-site), get
Crashplan+ for $50/year for unlimited cloud backups for one machine, or
$120/year for unlimited cloud backups for up to 10 machines.

------
amock
There's <http://backblaze.com> which is $50/year for unlimited backup.

~~~
budmang
FYI - we provide completely unlimited storage, unthrottled bandwidth, backup
all data by default, backup external drives, and can ship you a restore drive
as well.

$5/month or $50/year. We can do this based on our unique cloud storage which
Hacker News had a long thread about:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=797995>

We are also offering a 10% off discount for current Mozy switchers: "byemozy"

Gleb Budman CEO, Backblaze

------
dramsoft
Amazon charges 0.1$ per Gb impossible to go cheaper than that.

~~~
DrJosiah
I've got 300 gigs backed up in the cloud for <$5/month (Crashplan+). That
would run $30/month at Amazon.

